# Cisco AP console login



## alejandrous (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi I have a question I have started working on a company who has a wireless network enabled with cisco AP 1242 with a Cisco Wireless Controller 4404 and the person who administered the network does not work here anymore so every time we try to connect via console directly to the access point it ask for a user and password but it is not the one we normally use on every switch or router,when we need to change the config and it is not listed on the WLC GUI, we have to reset the ap, delete all files from the flash leaving only the recovery iso then boot and configure the WL Controller ip, AP ip, gateway, then the ap finds the controller and download the ios automatically, and again ask for the username and password that we never configured. I know the user must be somewhere on the controller, my question is, is there a way to find the username or create a new one in order to admin an AP on the controller GUI? I have tried to search on the GUI, created local user but I can´t seem top find he correct category on the GUI

thanks in advance


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Apart from making a note of the configuration settings of the cisco AP and then resseting it to factory settings and re-configuring with new username and passowrd if no documentation exists. 
We can offer no workarounds.


----------



## alejandrous (Feb 24, 2010)

thanks for the reply but I already found the option to reset the username and password, the thing here is that even if you configure a username and password, i believe the controller substitutes it for the one you have specified on wireless controller, the way to reset it is under the WIRELESS tab, then on the left side you have to click on Access Points then Global Configuration, and there is an option that say Local User, or something like that, there you just change the password for a new one and bingo, now it can be managed from console


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

You've sorted it great news.

Just a note it is not advisable to use the same username and password combo on all your devices as it could be a security risk if it is discovered then your whole network could be exposed.


----------



## alejandrous (Feb 24, 2010)

I will have that in mind and check if I can manually configure a username and password and see is the controller substitute it or not, thanks for the advice


----------

